# Bo Bo's



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any Bobo's Navaree or Pcola Pier??


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

My friend caught a couple the other day at pensacola pier.


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

none at navarre


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Caught a MONSTER today at Navarre beach fishing pier on a gold spoon. Saw some seagulls flocking over a school while they were busting and tracing on top of the water, I casted out and WHAM! big old eight pound bo-bo ate it up. Amazing fight on my whiting rod.


----------

